# My blessing today.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Today was pretty special to me and this young man. He's my youngest brother Carl Ryan.When he was 9 years old our father had an accident and was disabled. Our father wasn't able to take him out and do a lot of the father- son things that I was able to to as I was growing up. Being 15 years older I was able to step in and help out with the things our father wasn't able to do. Six years later our father passed away when my brother was a young teenager. I did the best I could as kinda stepping in as a father figure. I did my best teaching him how to hunt, fish and drive, told him what I could of the birds and the bees and what I could instill as far as work ethics. He ended being my #1 partner when it comes to hunting predators. 
Him and his wife Kelsey were blessed this morning with there first child, a precious little girl named Presley. 
Words cannot describe how proud and happy I am! I'm sure our father is looking down with a big smile on his face!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to your brother and his wife. Having a child is the greatest thing on earth. In a few years you will have another one to help teach the ways of the world.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your Brother and his wife, and you too Uncle Wayne !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. for a grand event, your Father is very proud of what you have accomplished. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats to you and your brother! Great Job Ruger! Now I didn't read anything about trapping...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Well done Wayne!!! A very special time for your brother, his wife and the whole family. Uncle Wayne, you'll be in charge of the pink bows and guns.... :mrgreen:.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

alright uncle ruger, wait about 1 year then you can start with "the payback" sticking the duck calls in Her stocking at Christmas....just the noise Christmas morning, payment in full!

Enjoy!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, pretty special day for us


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats to your brother and his wife,and you

and a very big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the new member of the family


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I like the duck call idea. I'm going to have to try that when my grandsons birthday come around again.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

dwtrees said:


> I like the duck call idea. I'm going to have to try that when my grandsons birthday come around again.


 get a good one it will be in the mail back at your house in no time, it worked for me twice...


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats. Looks like you did a good job with that birds and bees thing.


----------

